# Calculated Ivermectin paste doseage



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This calculation is based on the 1.87% Ivermectin paste in the 6.08g syringe by Durvet.
Thise tube will worm a 1250 lb horse
Each 6.08 g tube is 6cc's 
1cc will worm 208 lbs
1/2cc will worm 104 lbs
1/4cc will worm 52 lbs

When dosing, get an accurate weight on the goat and multiply by 3 to get the weight for the above doses.

EXAMPLE: 
Bootsie weighs 85 lbs x 3 = 255 lbs so I would give her 1 and 1/4 cc of the paste....overdosing a little won't hurt.

A 25 lb kid with a triple weight of 75# would get a little more than 1/4 cc
This should be repeated in 10 days for 3 doses to ensure any hatching eggs are destroyed.


----------



## mitzeranch (Jan 8, 2011)

What is the milk-withholding time for Equimax?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Equimax is Ivermectin and Praziquantel.... Not sure of the milk witholding on the latter but Ivermectin is 9 days.

BOTH of these meds are used in people so with knowing this, I'm comfortable with using the milk for myself after 3 days.


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

ty Liz for this info on Ivermectyn 1.87% paste.Good stuff to know.Im writing it down in my black book,lol


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

I just logged on to figure it out Liz, thank you! Is it safe for pregnant does? I was told the injectable is and its the same stuff so I assume it is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

mamma2kids said:


> I just logged on to figure it out Liz, thank you! Is it safe for pregnant does? I was told the injectable is and its the same stuff so I assume it is.


As long as it's the 1.87% ivermectin paste I've not had any problems when needing to use it with pregnant does.


----------



## AgilityGoat (2 mo ago)

liz said:


> This calculation is based on the 1.87% Ivermectin paste in the 6.08g syringe by Durvet.
> Thise tube will worm a 1250 lb horse
> Each 6.08 g tube is 6cc's
> 1cc will worm 208 lbs
> ...


Why doesn't the math of the list above match the math of the examples? If "1/2cc will worm 104 lbs" then why would the smaller, 85 lb "Bootsie" example get "1 and 1/4 cc of paste"? Which formula is correct? The list above, or the weightX3?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2010.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

AgilityGoat said:


> Why doesn't the math of the list above match the math of the examples? If "1/2cc will worm 104 lbs" then why would the smaller, 85 lb "Bootsie" example get "1 and 1/4 cc of paste"? Which formula is correct? The list above, or the weightX3?


Actual goat weight times 3 for dosage amounts. 1/2 cc is a measurement for the amount of paste needed per 104 pounds and so forth.


----------

